

Can I run Gentto Linux on this Thinkpad? - Unknownn
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9691411&SRCCODE=CANWGOOCAPLA&csid=_63&utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid_search&utm_campaign=paid_search_google_pla&scid=scplp2787594&gclid=CP7smLyGysYCFQataQod0y4DfQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

======
Mikeb85
I have a T530, albeit with an i7 and 1080p screen. Linux (openSUSE right now)
runs flawlessly, down to the function keys, volume keys and automatic
suspend/resume.

------
Unknownn
In general is this a good think pad to get? Is the specs good? I want to be
able to install Gentoo or Kali Linux on it. Any information is helpful. Thanks
in advance

~~~
RexRollman
Googling brings up a ton of hits for "linux + T430" and these two pages seem
to indicate that it should mostly work:

[http://www.linlap.com/lenovo_thinkpad_t430](http://www.linlap.com/lenovo_thinkpad_t430)
[http://blog.burntsushi.net/lenovo-
thinkpad-t430-archlinux/](http://blog.burntsushi.net/lenovo-
thinkpad-t430-archlinux/)

~~~
Unknownn
Thanks! 1 more thing, Which laptop would you prefer/which one is better:
Lenovo Thinkpad T430 or the X1 Carbon?

~~~
RexRollman
I am not familiar enough with the models to recommend one over the other.

~~~
Unknownn
Oh, Okay its fine. Thanks though!

